# 20 year mechanic stumped with engine misfire



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

Car is misfiring. Idle is low and bounces from 100 to 350rpm constantly. Can maintain idle for 10+ min no problem but when accelerated wont Rev past 800 or 1000 rpm . Car smells kind of like sunburned gasoline smell after you try to Rev it. Doesn't Rev to 800 or 1000 rpm consistently. Seems very choked if you mash on gas. But if slowly applied gets up near 1000

Already changed cap and rotor plugs and wires and check fuel filter. Going to clean and check mass air flow sensor tomorrow first thing any advice please would help thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked for any codes? almost sounds like its in "fail safe"


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Common problem on the U13's was bad intake gaskets; try spraying carb cleaner around the gasket and if the RPM surges or changes, you likely have a bad gasket. Bad distributors were also not uncommon.


----------



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

I did blow smoke into the engine with an e cig and smoke came out around the I take gasket so we tightened it up..no more smoke comming out andywhere now


----------

